# Animatronics



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jun 2022)

No, not the 6Music presenter/singer from Chumbawumba, but these incredible items
The shop may now be included on our next visit to Derbyshire


View: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-derbyshire-61484634

https://www.victorianmodelworkshop.co.uk/


----------

